# replacement terminals for factory radio plug???



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i am wondering if anybody knows a source for the small metal terminal that actually makes the connection inside the factory radio plug. i am wanting to remove the stock connectors that go to the factory speakers, and replace with the harness for my ARCaudio ALD line driver. and, i do not want to cut any wires. the connector in question is in this pic:








[/IMG]

can these bo bought? or am i gonna end up scrounging the junk yards for an 07 ram to stail the pigtail and pirate the connectors. would much rather just buy some!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

there is a company that sells molex's and such somewhere that may have those (found em before),... guys that build engine swap harnesses and such for a living have to source them somewhere. To be honest they look just like toyota ones.... the are a pain to uncrimp!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

just buy any radio harness and de pin it


----------

